

If you can't build the blog, you can't build the business - ColinWright
http://thestartuptoolkit.com/blog/2011/11/if-you-cant-build-the-blog-you-cant-build-the-business/

======
garethsprice
Anyone else find video content annoying, especially of the talking head
variety?

Written content is nice as I can scan it in 10 seconds and decide if it's
worth focus. Video needs to be watched in a linear fashion and takes at least
a minute to process.

Video is for screencasts. Writing is for making a point.

------
jeffehobbs
Corollary: If you can't blogspam the Hacker News, you can't build the blog.

~~~
ColinWright
It appears you use the word "Corollary" in a different way than I understand
it Perhaps I simply don't understand what you mean.

Could you perhaps elaborate and make a complete and cogent argument?

Thanks.

 _Added in edit: Not sure why I got the downvote. This is a genuine query - I
don't understand how the statement

    
    
        "If you can't blogspam the Hacker News, you can't build the blog."
    

follows as a corollary from the statement

    
    
        "If you can't build the blog, you can't build the business."
    

It just doesn't, at least, not to me. That's why I'd like a better
explanation, and not just a quick, throw-away sentence._

~~~
jeffehobbs
I'm so weary of this absolute garbage on HN. Sub-Shaun Fanning startup BS. Go
away.

~~~
ColinWright
Firstly, I didn't make the video, I have no connection with it. I found it an
interesting argument/point-of-view, and I thought it made some useful points.

You seem to think it's completely content-free. I'd really like to hear _why_
you think this is complete BS.

In short, rather than just dissing it, I'd like to hear a clear and cogent
counter-argument. Otherwise you're just adding to the noise.

I can see that others agree with you, because despite getting two upvotes
within minutes of being submitted, it's now languishing down in the 500's.
It's been flagged. But I find it _really_ frustrating that people won't
actually create value by producing decent counter-arguments.

You say:

    
    
        > I'm so weary of this absolute garbage on HN.
    

I've done my homework, I've done my best to find out what you would like to
see, and guess what: You've never submitted anything! I also see that pretty
much every comment you've made has been a negative one. That's a shame.

So what _do_ you want to see?

